# Terms in Posts



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I see on a locked post that we are somewhat "graphic" or "colorful" with the language around here. I might expect to see this on a kids forum, but adults...

Come on folks you can't dig deeper and use cleaner words than asshole???
In our training group, it is a family setting and rough language if kids are around isn't allowed.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I see on a locked post that we are somewhat "graphic" or "colorful" with the language around here. I might expect to see this on a kids forum, but adults...
> 
> Come on folks you can't dig deeper and use cleaner words than asshole???
> In our training group, it is a family setting and rough language if kids are around isn't allowed.


 
Please fill in your mod job application with the administrator.....

If the admin allows you the job, I quit...8)


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

> I might expect to see this on a kids forum





> In our training group, it is a family setting and rough language if kids are around isn't allowed


Isnt that a little bit of a contradiction?

Good thing this isn't your training group  Lets take a vote -- is anyone here under the age of 15, or a "Mr/Mrs *Sensitive Pants"?

_*Inside joke_


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeah, I feel the love!
Quitters never win and Winners never quit!
Part of the problem or part of the process?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Personally, I think most posters control themselves very well. There have been cases, on occasion, where posts were modified because they were offensive or too personal, but in the long run, most, in my opinion, are decent. I don't think it's any secret that dog trainers can be a passionate lot. I also don't think it's a secret that there are ample oppurtunites for agreement or disagreement on nearly any training technique or method. Could there be too much profanity? I certainly think so, and if there is, it seems to be handled quite well. It's kind of like nudity in film. Sometimes it really fits into the story line, sometimes it's just so unnecessary. 

DFrost


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Nudity in a film...lets see a 400# chick in a thong...erh...ah...SURE! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I see on a locked post that we are somewhat "graphic" or "colorful" with the language around here. I might expect to see this on a kids forum, but adults...
> 
> Come on folks you can't dig deeper and use cleaner words than asshole???
> In our training group, it is a family setting and rough language if kids are around isn't allowed.


what i find more annoying than that is when some johnny-come-lately joins the forum, starts 3457378 new threads a day, bumps year old threads, and complains about other members' posting habits who have been here since the board started.

just sayin...


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

I found your use of the "A-Hole" word offensive! :grin: [/font]


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well bless your heart howard!! i can tell you've never worked cattle (and probably never should either). i personally TRY to keep "bad words" at a minimum, i agree with mark twain that it shows a lack of imagination. HOWEVER, there are times when it's either cuss or blow an artery, and i'll cuss every time.

i find the trick that works for me is to look at cussing on here as an honest (mostly  ) attempt to not blow the artery. JMO


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Ann and yes I have worked cattle and sheep. And managed to keep a clean mouth in most public venues including law enforcement...Do you think Sainthood is in the works? Oooops got that one too.:grin:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Isnt that a little bit of a contradiction?
> 
> Good thing this isn't your training group  Lets take a vote -- is anyone here under the age of 15, or a "Mr/Mrs *Sensitive Pants"?
> 
> _*Inside joke_



No one is under 15, and Mr. Sensitive Pants is absent. We're safe.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> what i find more annoying than that is when some johnny-come-lately joins the forum, starts 3457378 new threads a day, bumps year old threads, and complains about other members' posting habits who have been here since the board started.
> 
> just sayin...


:grin: :grin: :grin: 
We don't need any additional hall monitors, thank you very much, but if you don't like certain words, don't worry, we won't hold it against you if you don't use them.

Plus I hate to break it to you, but most kids hear a lot worse than asshole on the playground!!!!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

*Pandora's Box Revisited*​For those who have become *so* upset with this post, I'm sorry to ruin your fun. Count your blessings and use your best skills. For those who responded in silent moderation, thank you. When one stands out they are a target. You can't miss a target. If my post has been your "best day target," you are welcome! Words spoken come from the heart and the mind. I can see my blessings aren't far from home!!! 

_For those who are scrambling to find out about *Pandora's box*, it is a myth relating to the evils opened onto the world. :twisted: _


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> *Pandora's Box Revisited*​For those who have become *so* upset with this post, I'm sorry to ruin your fun.



This was "upset"? Come ON.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> :grin: :grin: :grin:
> We don't need any additional hall monitors...


Unless it's Cartman on his Big Wheel with his mirror sunglasses. "Respect my authoritay!" :lol:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard, good discussions abound on this board. Even when there is significant disagreement the discussions, in most cases, have been interesting. Even when there may be disagreements, even when the tone doesn't seem as civil as one might expect, the discussions continue. there is no need, however, to be condescending. It stops the communication process, and discussion longer is the option. As for being upset, I can assure you sir; you would be hard pressed to anger me in a face-to-face disucssion. On an internet forum, it's not possible. 

DFrost


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

If simple words offend thee.................


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Myself, I think the term asshole is offensive. I prefer rectal expulsion chute. So much more dignified!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Myself, I think the term asshole is offensive. I prefer rectal expulsion chute. So much more dignified!



If I knew what that meant, I just might be offended.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> If I knew what that meant, I just might be offended.
> 
> DFrost


See! There ya go! Now we know why it's so hard to insult you. :grin: :grin: :wink:


----------

